# Resurrection Fighting Alliance 4



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Marcio "Pe de Pano" Cruz vs. Gilbert Yvel
Efrain Escudero vs. Tyson Griffin
Alessandro Ferreira vs. Fredson Paixao
Phil Dace vs. Chidi Njokuani
Toby Imada vs. James Krause
Derrick Burnsed vs. Dakota Cochrane
Bubba Jenkins vs. Jimmy Spicuzza
Nick Macias vs. Lance Palmer
Jimmy Jones vs. Sergio Pettis
Chris Holdsworth vs. Tyler Shinn
Steve Mocco vs. Carl Postma
Gregor Gillespie vs. TBA
Derrick Bohl vs. Tyler Perry
Cory Galloway vs. Jerry Shapiro​


> Resurrection Fighting Alliance's November card is nearly complete, and promotion officials have added a number of MMA notables.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today confirmed with company executives that in addition to previously announced headliners of Marcio "Pe de Pano" Cruz vs. Gilbert Yvel and Efrain Escudero vs. Tyson Griffin, RFA 4 will feature Alessandro Ferreira vs. Fredson Paixao, Phil Dace vs. Chidi Njokunai, Toby Imada vs. James Krause, Derrick Burnsed vs. Dakota Cochrane, Bubba Jenkins vs. Jimmy Spicuzza, Nick Macias vs. Lance Palmer, Jimmy Jones vs. Sergio Pettis, Chris Holdsworth vs. Tyler Shinn and Steve Mocco vs. Carl Postma, among others.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30446/res...paixao-njokuani-imada-krause-pettis-mocco.mma


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I didnt know GSP and Condit were fighting on this 

The fight at the top of the site is wrong.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I know it's just a tiny little typo kinda error by our admin boss, he'll fix it I'm sure. Still going to be a pretty sweet card even without those two.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they've got a few name fighters on this fight card. The rest can be considered rising stars I guess. I wondered what happened to Tyson Griffin.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm liking the thinking of these smaller leagues. They draw you in with big name fighters, and you stay for the prospects and up and comers.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I'm liking the thinking of these smaller leagues. They draw you in with big name fighters, and you stay for the prospects and up and comers.


Yeah I really like supporting up and coming fighters. It's also fun to see a guy rise and make it to the UFC. I watch as much MMA as I can. Anything that comes on AXS, anything that streams on junkie or sherdog. I'm currently in love with OneFc and the quality of shows they are putting on. It might be even more entertaining then Strikeforce was at it's peak.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Without a doubt ONE FC is better then Strikeforce was at its peak. That promotion is on the rise and without a doubt is becoming a springboard for Asian fighters. That's a rising market and they are taking advantage of it.


----------

